# Port/package request: sbt, the Scala simple build tool



## mackler (Sep 5, 2012)

sbt is the standard build tool for the Scala programming language.  I'm actually surprised this hasn't been ported already.

The binary download page is here:

http://www.scala-sbt.org/download.html

The sources are on github here:

https://github.com/harrah/xsbt/

The first site has a debian package that has a man page and a runner script.  There's also a generic tgz file with a different runner script.  Someone who knows what they're doing (not me) could probably create a binary package if not a port.  Making a port looks complicated because it needs Java, Scala, as well as itself to compile itself.

In a related matter, maybe I'm missing something but I cannot see how to edit the Wanted Ports page.  It says "Immutable Page" to me.

--
Adam Mackler


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks fairly straightforward http://www.scala-sbt.org/download.html#manual

Try that launcher, I'm assuming it downloads and installs the rest. You can usually install it in your own home directory. I'd try that first and see how far you can get.


----------



## mackler (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh I installed already by hand and it works fine.  I'm just suggesting that there be a port for it.  It would have saved me a bunch of time, and again when it's time to upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

It's probably possible, I haven't looked any further. But the ports system won't allow a launcher to download and install things by itself. You would have to see what exactly that launcher does and implement that as a port. Without having looked further I can't tell how easy or difficult this will be.


----------

